
Essential: 10 Most Common Mistakes In Changing Behavior - ph0rque
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2011/01/essential-10-most-common-mistakes-in.html
======
Mz
Dup (different url, same content):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2106553>

